# Hello from Cleveland!



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name is Lindsay. I am 17 and live in Cleveland, Ohio. I work at the Metropark Zoo.  

I live in a 3 cat household - one that is specifically mine (a brand new kitten!). I also love turtles, but that's for another forum. lol

The two adult cats are named Spot and Little Girl. We would have given her a better name than "Spot", but we didn't know we were gonna keep her! I haven't decided on a permanent name for my kitten yet, but I think I'm going to name her Ginger. This is her: 










hehe The flash scared her. 

That is all!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm still laughing as I type this - that's the funniest picture!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

She's just a little doll!

:2kitties


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Lindsay!

The pic you posted made me smile. What a great expression! You have an adorable kitten... I particularly like her orange markings.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lindsay2012 said:


> hehe The flash scared her.


Awwww soooo cute!! Welcome to the forum Lindsay and hope to see more pictures later


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's just the cutest little thing!!!! Awesome pic! Welcome to the forum. You'll have to tell us about your work at the zoo. Do you work with the animals?


----------



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish I could work with the animals! I work with the cash register. =P
I do, however, get to go _look_ at the cute fuzzy animals on my break.  

Thanks for greeting me everyone!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  What a cute kitten!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! I'd love to work at a zoo too, Lindsay.  And your new baby is so sweet; you gave her the perfect name!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv what a cutie! welcome I am donna owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lindsay, welcome to the forum! I call my girl cat "Little Girl" too sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Lindsay. That picture of Ginger is hilarious!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! I live between Akron and Canton Ohio! Cute little kitty! You should enter her into our kitty caption contest. I could just hear her say, "eek, a mouse!"


----------

